# Vinyl cutter has a mind of it's own - ruining sticky flock



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I have a gcc cut3000 and it is driving me crazy right now. I am using the navy blue sticky flock on a roll and the first design cut fine. Now the cutter starts out cutting fine - proper depth and full circles and suddenly it decides to cut deeper, pops out circles and they get stuck on the blade. I pause it, clean off the blade, a few more cuts and it does it again and again and again. Arggggghhhhh.

Last night I was ready to throw it out the window. This morning, I am willing to try one more time. So far I have wasted over 3 ft of sticky flock and it is too expensive to keep doing that.

Any one have any ideas??? I lowered the cut pressure and it doesn't seem to help.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

After working on this for a couple hours this morning, I think I have it figured out. Sometimes, it isn't just one thing, but several and that makes it really hard to get it right.

I leveled my cutter (problem 1). 

Then I did several test designs, lowering the down pressure each time. I went down to 152 from 165 (used for pink sheets) for this blue roll sticky flock and it works great. (problem 2)

I checked the one design that was still punching out holes and discovered that it was doubled up in that area. Deleted the doubles and viola - problem solved (problem 3).

I am going to run another large design and see if that has it solved.

I figured I would post what I had found out because someone else might have similar issues


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

It could be duplicate paths, circle on a circle. Try clearing duplicate paths in your software and see if that helps.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

You know how when you copy and paste and sometimes you get 2? I think that is what happened. Since it paste the second exactly on top of the first, it is impossible to eye-ball it and tell there are 2. This wasn't a single dot, but an object in the design, so I am pretty sure that is what happened.

(Maybe a new keyboard is in my future as well :LOL )

Forgot to mention that I cut 2 more huge designs with no problem. I think I have it licked - for today anyway :LOL


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep, I was going to suggest that you might have it on 2 passes. That's what happens when people try to do multiple passes. Glad you got it figured out!


----------



## White Light (Mar 30, 2012)

I just want to say thank you for posting what you tried to do to fix it and that it helped. Too many times people say they figured out what the issue was but don't say how they got there. Glad you got it worked out and that you didn't throw the machine out the window - VERY expensive lesson that would have been!!!


----------



## dandeibert (May 26, 2011)

I use an Expert24LX and I have it set to two passes. Do most of you NOT use two?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dandeibert said:


> I use an Expert24LX and I have it set to two passes. Do most of you NOT use two?


I only use one pass at 140 grams of downforce.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

dandeibert said:


> I use an Expert24LX and I have it set to two passes. Do most of you NOT use two?


I use 1 pass but with a Roland Clean Cut 60 degree blade. Less down-force needed.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

dazzabling said:


> I use 1 pass but with a Roland Clean Cut 60 degree blade. Less down-force needed.


Right... I'm using a Clean Cut blade as well. What downforce do you use?


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I am still using the 60deg blade that came with my GCC Cut3000. I use a downforce of 152 for sticky flock. Ok, I know it is a bit strange, but 150 wasn't cutting as clean as I would like and 155 was too much, I was cutting through everything.


----------

